
Our First Windows Store App Acquisition - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/announcing-our-first-acquisition-ea464ee53a91
======
ocdtrekkie
Interesting, I hadn't heard of you guys before! I agree the Windows Store has
a lot of potential, as it's a relatively safe place to let non-IT users get
software. (And as someone who carries Windows Mobile too, I really appreciate
good UWP software!)

I notice you state this is your first acquisition, but multiple apps on
user.camp seem to have different author companies. Can you explain this to me?
It's part of why I wouldn't have known I've installed one of your apps before
or seen your others by proxy of being from the same developer.

~~~
ductionist
Good job keeping the faith on Windows Mobile ;) We manage multiple brands,
sometimes our own and sometimes under license.

